# Tallapoosa Stripers and the Newlyweds



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Conner and Jaime were married three months ago, and at their wedding reception, Conner asked me if I would take him and his new bride Striper fishing. Yesterday, we got 'er done.
Conner makes a good deckhand, which means he threw the net catching shad, saving the old man's back. Jaime was taking it all in, and while we were making bait, she asked what that giant noisy bird was. I told her it was the bitch pterodactyl (blue heron) that always fusses when we rob her groceries. Shortly after that, Jaime reluctantly threw her first castnet, and was throwing perfect circles in only four tries. The taste of the leadline caused her to gargle with beer to get the taste out of her mouth. I figured, well hell, why didn't I think of that?
We made the run up the lake, and were treated to a bald eagle flying over the boat. Then the storm from hell hit the river, and we had to take cover for about an hour under a bridge, enduring a lightning barrage that was not pleasant.
After the storm passed, the stripers did not disappoint, and there were photo ops aplenty. It was amusing to watch Jaime's evolution from "I don't want to touch that fish" to "Where can I touch it where it won't hurt me?" to "Somebody's got to help me hold this" to finally, "I got this".
We ended the day with a box full, and Jaime even got to release one.
Connor won big fish honors with two stud stripers, but his bride caught three fish to win the numbers contest.
All in all, a great day.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice.... errrr.... nice fish!
Yep, there are fish in them pics, took me awhile to notice them with that Goddess's dazzling smile. Hell, I'd marry her too... Congrats to the Newlyweds. :thumbup:

Nice stud Stripers, very nice indeed.
A species still on my bucket list.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I haven't seen stripe that big in a while! Well done!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice catch. Congrats on your "guide" skills. 
Oh and finally a pic that includes a pair of feet that do not have any of the regular PFF afflictions!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice catch. Congrats on your "guide" skills.
> Oh and finally a pic that includes a pair of feet that do not have any of the regular PFF afflictions!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I asked her to put her feet in the picture just for you, Try'n.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Great fish and pics!!! What dam are u fishing behind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

4hooks said:


> Great fish and pics!!! What dam are u fishing behind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Martin Dam. Dangerous place if you've never been. Dangerous place if you have been there a hundred times.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, I'd say the young man has got himself a 'keeper' there. How big was the largest fish?
Looks like you were IN Lake Marlin? I seem to recognize that island.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Well, I'd say the young man has got himself a 'keeper' there. How big was the largest fish?
> Looks like you were IN Lake Marlin? I seem to recognize that island.


Oh, she's definitely a keeper, with a personality to match her looks.

The two largest fish were right at twenty pounds apiece. No need to "longarm" them for the pics.

In one of the pics above, you can see a fogbank in the upper right corner. That is from the cold water discharge coming from Martin Dam.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just out of curiousity, what is the biggest one you've ever pulled out of there?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is the biggest one you've ever pulled out of there?


Me personally - 45#

There's a 40lb 5 oz hanging in the bar at Harbor Docks in destin caught on my boat by a friend of mine that lives in Destin.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Martin Dam. Dangerous place if you've never been. Dangerous place if you have been there a hundred times.



Never fished behind it. Thanks for the safety warning! How is it behind Mitchell dam for fishing and safety wise?i would like to catch some big blue cats and stripers. I fish the alabama river in lowndes co. The fishing is pretty slow right now with the water bieng so hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never fished below Mitchell, but occasionally hear good reports from there, especially the catfishing. If you're planning a trip, I would suggest trying to go when they aren't generating power and you can see where all the rocks and other hazards are located so you know what to avoid when they turn the water on. Alabama Power has a toll free number to call for generation schedules: 1-800-525-3711.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I may try to give Mitchell a go it is closer to me than Martin dam is. I mostly fish for big cats but would like to give the stripers a try too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

